# Social rules modified



## Ranger Ray

http://glfsa.org/


----------



## itchn2fish

Trout King said:


> thanks jack, great post! to me fishing is fishing...not a religion. i am a glfsa member for a reason that all fisherman deserve all the public water and fish this state holds _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Well put, Alex, I hope Jack joins the effort too.


----------



## rcleofly

I just registered. Waiting on email.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ranger Ray

rcleofly said:


> I just registered. Waiting on email.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Should have email.


----------



## rcleofly

Got it thanks guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

